# Gravelbike für 7 Jährigen



## P3 Killa (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

so langsam machen wir uns auf die Suche nach einem neuen Rad für meinen großen.
Inzwischen hatte er bereits drei Räder. Angefangen hat es mit einem Supurb BO12, dann ein Canyon Offspring 16 und aktuell ein selbst aufgebautes Orbea MX 20.
Inzwischen hat sich herauskristallisiert das er nicht so auf große Sprünge und Trails steht sondern lieber schnellere/ weitere Runden über Schotter und Radwege dreht.
Da Mama und vor allem Papa sehr viel auf dem Gravelbike und Rennrad unterwegs sind möchte er nun auch was mit einem Dropbar. (ich bin davon noch nicht überzeugt).
Die Auswahl an Gravelbikes für Kinder ist (noch?) nicht so groß, passendes mit Scheibenbremsen finde ich eigentlich nur das 2021 Beyond Junior – Bombtrack und das neue 2021 Journeyman 24 | Salsa Cycles , was es in Europa leider nicht gibt.
Gibt es denn von eurer Seite Ideen oder Vorschläge?
Angetrieben durch den Aufbau von @GrazerTourer bin ich inzwischen auch mit MWorxBikes in Kontakt, hier finde ich die Idee gut das er bereits wie bei VPACE 26" fahren könnte.
Ein Selbstaufbau wäre kein Problem. Werkzeug, Lust und auch manche Teile vorhanden.
Fahrtechnisch ist er schon sehr gut unterwegs und auch ausdauernd.

Das Rad soll ein gut rollendes Bike mit dem Fokus auf längere touren werden. Auch Overnighter sind geplant. Ob es jetzt einen normalen Flatbar oder einen Dropbar hat ist MIR egal. (ihr wisst ja wie das ist wenn die kleinen sich was in den Kopf gesetzt haben)

Preislich sollte es wenn möglich unter 1000€ bleiben und natürlich auch so lange wie irgendwie möglich fahrbar sein.

Kurz mal zu seinen Körpermaßen:

125cm groß
Schritthöhe 58cm
Sitzhöhe 50cm

Bin für Tipps und Ideen sehr dankbar.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Ivenl (3. Januar 2021)

Glaube nicht daß ihr Scheibe braucht, fährt bei uns im Verein keiner auf den 24/26' Rädern.
Wir haben das Kona Jake 24, gibt's Recht günstig bei eBay und Geometrie+ Gewicht sind echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (3. Januar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Glaube nicht daß ihr Scheibe braucht, fährt bei uns im Verein keiner auf den 24/26' Rädern.
> Wir haben das Kona Jake 24, gibt's Recht günstig bei eBay und Geometrie+ Gewicht sind echt gut.


Scheiben wären bei mir auch gesetzt... Fahre ein altes RR mit Felgenbremsen, wird meist durch das Gravel mit Scheiben ersetzt, Vorallem bei schlammigen Bedingungen.. es gibt halt wenig vernünftiges in dem segment mit Scheiben, deswegen wird es wohl so sein wie von dir beschrieben!


----------



## ibb (3. Januar 2021)

Hallo, 

schau mal auf die Seite von kidsracing.co.uk
Selfbuild bundles verkaufen sie gerade.... da wäre ein Cyclocrosser in RH 37 mit Scheibenbremse verfügbar. Ca 700 Euro Stdausstattung ohne Versand-Versand war bei uns unkompliziert und günstig, ich weiß nur nicht wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## tjm_ (3. Januar 2021)

Moin,

wir haben ein Frog Road 58, das vom Hersteller als für dein Kind passend beschrieben wird. Es ist nämlich eigentlich (wie der Name schon sagt) ab 58cm Innenbeinlänge nutzbar. Mein Kind hat allerdings erst 48cm Innenbeinlänge, ist 110cm groß und 4 Jahre alt. Das Rad passt trotzdem (so halbwegs!). Meine Erfahrungen musst du daher für deine konkrete Fragestellung etwas anpassen, aber vielleicht nützen sie dir trotzdem.

Bei uns war es eigentlich primär mein Wunsch, mit dem Kind Rennrad fahren zu können. Das hat daher mitten im Jahr einfach aus Jux ein neues Fahrrad bekommen und ist damit in den Abgrund des n+1 eingestiegen. Als Alltagsrad dient ein langweiliges 08/15 Woom 4 mit nur leichten Anpassungen. Ausschlaggebend für den Kauf jetzt war auch der Brexit -- England ist eine grandiose Quelle für Kinder-Rennräder und -Cyclocrosser, scheinbar sind die dort viel gängiger und werden entsprechend oft angeboten und günstig gehandelt. Ich wollte deshalb noch 2020 kaufen. Für das Frog habe ich etwa 170€ bezahlt, hierzulande gingen die wenigen meist um 400€ weg. Da ich es eigentlich nur als Rohmaterial für einen Neuaufbau angesehen habe, empfand ich das Risiko des ungesehenen Kaufs als unkritisch. Beim nächsten Kauf mit Versand würde ich aber doch deutlich darauf hinweisen, etwas festen Karton um die Kassette zu wickeln...

Frog baut Räder mit sehr hohem Innenlager. Das Woom 4 hat das Innenlager 200mm hoch, das Frog 58 hat es bei 245mm mit fast identischer Kurbellänge. Das macht das Auf- und Absteigen schwierig und leider auch häufig schmerzhaft. Über dem Oberrohr stehen klappt auch nur auf Zehenspitzen. Dafür ist der Rahmen kurz (410mm horizontales Oberrohr!) und tatsächlich der kleinste Rennradrahmen, den ich finden konnte.

Wo der Rahmen schon ein Kompromiss ist, sind es die Schalt-Bremshebel erst recht. Das Rad kommt laut Spec' mit Microshift SB-R492S, wobei das S wohl für short steht und die extra kleine Variante bezeichnet. Ob wir genau die haben, kann ich nicht verifizieren, weil die Bezeichnung nicht drauf steht und ich keine normalen im Vergleich habe. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das schon so stimmt. Angeblich sind das die einzigen wirklich kindgerechten Rennradschaltbremshebel, die deshalb auch an praktisch allen anderen Kinderrennrädern verbaut werden.

Ab Werk haben die Microshift-Hebel aber viel zu schwere Schaltrastungen. Mein Kind konnte nicht auf größere Ritzel schalten, es fehlte einfach die Kraft im Zeigefinger für die ungewohnte Bewegungsrichtung. Ich habe dann die Schaltmechanik zerlegt (die ist sehr übersichtlich aufgebaut!) und die Nasen der Rastscheibe kürzer gefeilt und poliert, das hat etwas geholfen. Schalten klappt nun meistens, nur bei kalten Fingern und dicken Handschuhen ist's weiterhin schwierig. Der Vorbesitzer des Fahrrades fuhr es übrigens aus dem Grund mit 11x Ultegra Di2, aber die hat er für's nächste Rad behalten. ;-)

Die Bremshebel sind auch nicht so wirklich toll geformt. Aus der Obenlenkerhaltung landen kleine Hände sehr nah am Drehpunkt, was Bremsen de facto unmöglich macht. Um richtig ordentlich zu bremsen, muss mein Kind die Hände so weit runterschieben, dass es sich praktisch nur noch mit dem Daumen oben auf den Griffen festhält. Hierzulande ist das unkritisch, weil wir keine Steigungen haben, aber schon Überführungen über Bahnstrecken werden damit zum Abenteuer.

Vielleicht sind andere Schalt-Bremsgriffe besser. Meine SRAM Rival HRD kann mein Kind nicht bedienen, da ist schon der Griffkörper viel zu groß. Hydraulische Bremsen sehe ich eher nicht, weil die Griffkörper dadurch zu groß werden. Shimano Sora wäre mein nächster Kandidat. Wenn ich die zum Anfassen sehe und das Kind dabei ist, muss es unbedingt probegreifen.

Bei den Rädern lohnt es sich, auf das exakte Maß zu achten. Das Frog Road 58 hat ETRTO 451, was auch 20 Zoll heißt, aber ein ganzes Stück größer ist. MTB-20" hat ETRTO 406. Die Reifenauswahl für 451 ist sehr knapp. Also eigentlich gibt es keine Auswahl, sondern nur ein, zwei Straßen- und einen Cyclocross-Reifen (von Kenda). Leider sind auch zahlreiche andere Fahrräder mit komischen Größen aufgebaut, etwa 520 (Kona Jake, oder @Ivenl?) oder 540 (Frog Road 67). Die wären beim nächsten für mich komplett raus. Für das erste habe ich es in Kauf genommen, weil's halt keinen kleineren Rahmen gibt.

Das ist jetzt lang geworden. Aber vielleicht hilft es dir bei der Auswahl. Und ich würde mich echt freuen, noch mehr über andere Erfahrungen zu lesen -- gerade zu den Schalt-Bremsgriffen.

t.


----------



## mwcycles (3. Januar 2021)

Wenn das Kind ein Rennrad will (oder Gravel), dann probier es gar nicht erst mit Flatbar, ist zwecklos...
Mit Scheibe gibt es auch das Giant TCR Junior, allerdings in 26", aber relativ günstig, oder das Islabikes Luath 24, aber unsicher, ob die nach Deutschland versenden.
Frogbikes sind schon recht gut, aber sowohl Bremse als auch Schaltung etwas zu schwergängig, ich habe den Eindruck, es liegt auch an den Zügen. Auch das Sora-Schaltwerk hat eine recht straffe Feder. 
Ansonsten ältere Shimano 105 9x Sti's, mit "Wäscheleinen", sehr leichtgängig.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2021)

Ns Bikes RAG gibt es demnächst in klein


----------



## Ivenl (4. Januar 2021)

Die stis würde ich gegen microshift tauschen, die sind unschlagbar für kleine Hände.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2021)

Hier fertig 

"NS Bikes RAG+ Junior Road & Gravel Plus 26" blue 2021,gravel, bike, kaufen, test,High-End Gravel Bike für Kids" https://www.premium-bikeshop.de/shop.html/ns-bikes-rag-junior-road-gravel-plus-26-blue-2021.html


----------



## P3 Killa (4. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten, da sind wirklich sehr viele hilfreiche Informationen dabei.

@ibb Das HUP Evo sieht wirklich sehr interessant aus, aber 700c Laufräder bei der Größe? Wie habt ihr das gemacht, doch mit 650B aufgebaut?

@tjm_ Das sind natürlich alles sehr wichtige Punkte die du da sagst. Ich bin froh das er inzwischen am Flatbar seine Sram Trigger gut schalten kann und mit den Hydraulischen Disc Brakes auch gut zurecht kommt was die Hebelkräfte an geht. 

Wenn ich die ganzen Informationen so zusammen betrachte spricht für mich vieles dafür einen MWorx oder VPACE Rahmen mit 26" oder HUP mit 650B aufzubauen.
Wenn man hier eine Starrgabel, entsprechende Übersetzung, Gravelreifen z.B. Panaracer Gravelking SK (gibt es auch in 26"), Starrgabel und dann einen Flatbar verbaut sollte man doch ein bequemes und relativ schnelles Rad bekommen, das er noch vielseitiger einsetzen kann.
Bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich was übersehe.

Klar er will jetzt optisch einen Rennradrahmen mit hohem Sitzrohr und Dropbar aber ich denke ich könnte ihn schon überzeugen das bei seiner Größe noch nicht alles Sinn macht und auch noch nicht unbedingt stimmig, bzw. wie ein Rennrad aussieht.


----------



## P3 Killa (4. Januar 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Hier fertig
> 
> "NS Bikes RAG+ Junior Road & Gravel Plus 26" blue 2021,gravel, bike, kaufen, test,High-End Gravel Bike für Kids" https://www.premium-bikeshop.de/shop.html/ns-bikes-rag-junior-road-gravel-plus-26-blue-2021.html


Das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen, kannte ich noch überhaupt nicht und sieht optisch natürlich mega aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2021)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen, kannte ich noch überhaupt nicht und sieht optisch natürlich mega aus.


Ist ziemlich neu also Modelljahr 2021


----------



## Ivenl (4. Januar 2021)

Sowas ähnliches baue ich auch gerade, ich hoffe ich kriege nachher noch ein paar Teile und kann dann die Bilder aktualisieren.


----------



## ibb (4. Januar 2021)

Nein, der Rahmen ist wirklich so das es fuer die Kinder gut fahrbar ist.... also es schaut schon ein bisschen strange aus aber jetzt mit 130 cm passts auch optisch 🙂


----------



## mwcycles (4. Januar 2021)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Flatbar verbaut sollte man doch ein bequemes und relativ schnelles Rad bekommen, das er noch vielseitiger einsetzen kann.
> Bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich was übersehe.


Du übersiehst, das dein Sohn wohl kein bequemes und relativ schnelles Rad will, sondern ein richtig schnelles mit "schnellem" Lenker.


Das alte Decathlon auf dem Bild wäre zu verkaufen, wiegt leider 11kg, da schwerer Stahl, aber tolle Geometrie. Hatte es mit Umbau auf Flatbar versucht, gefiel ihm aber nicht.
Alternativ das MX20 umbauen, leichte 451 Laufräder statt 406, mit Maxxis DTH 20x1 3/8", Dropbar und Microshift STI's. Müsste wegen des eher kurzen Oberrohrs am MX20 passen.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Januar 2021)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Du übersiehst, das dein Sohn wohl kein bequemes und relativ schnelles Rad will, sondern ein richtig schnelles mit "schnellem" Lenker.
> Anhang anzeigen 1181460
> 
> Das alte Decathlon auf dem Bild wäre zu verkaufen, wiegt leider 11kg, da schwerer Stahl, aber tolle Geometrie. Hatte es mit Umbau auf Flatbar versucht, gefiel ihm aber nicht.
> Alternativ das MX20 umbauen, leichte 451 Laufräder statt 406, mit Maxxis DTH 20x1 3/8", Dropbar und Microshift STI's. Müsste wegen des eher kurzen Oberrohrs am MX20 passen.


Was hättest du denn gerne noch für das Sahlschwein?


----------



## DAKAY (4. Januar 2021)

War Bombtrack schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Trailsurfer (4. Januar 2021)

Das Islabikes Luath 24 würde auch bald passen.








						Children's road and cyclocross bikes
					

Children's lightweight road and cyclocross bikes with road, gravel and cyclocross tyre options.




					www.islabikes.co.uk


----------



## P3 Killa (4. Januar 2021)

Danke. Bombtrack hatte ich im Eingangspost und das Islabikes kenne ich aber eben ohne Discbrake.
Im Moment würde uns das NS Bikes am besten gefallen allerdings stimmt da in der Geo Tabelle die Standover Height scheinbar nicht.
Ich gehe davon aus das hier nur bis zum Tretlager und nicht bis zum Boden gemessen wurde.
Wenn ich hier noch 26" Reifen drauf rechne kommt man auf knapp 70cm Standover Height was mit einer Schrittlänge von 57cm noch lange nicht passen dürfte.
Von der Sitzhöhe sind wir jetzt bei 500mm, das würde wohl gerade so gehen.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Januar 2021)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Danke. Bombtrack hatte ich im Eingangspost und das Islabikes kenne ich aber eben ohne Discbrake.
> Im Moment würde uns das NS Bikes am besten gefallen allerdings stimmt da in der Geo Tabelle die Standover Height scheinbar nicht.
> Ich gehe davon aus das hier nur bis zum Tretlager und nicht bis zum Boden gemessen wurde.
> Wenn ich hier noch 26" Reifen drauf rechne kommt man auf knapp 70cm Standover Height was mit einer Schrittlänge von 57cm noch lange nicht passen dürfte.
> Von der Sitzhöhe sind wir jetzt bei 500mm, das würde wohl gerade so gehen.


Die Geo von dem Bike kann ich dir nochmal besorgen.


----------



## P3 Killa (7. Januar 2021)

So, aktueller Stand ist folgender. Nachdem ich kurz überlegt hatte übergangsweiße einen 24" MTB Rahmen mit vorhandenen Teilen aufzubauen wurde das doch wieder verworfen nachdem ich es durchgerechnet habe.

Aktuell schwanke ich zwischen zwei Optionen.

Option1: Bombtrack Beyond 24 Rahmen. Den Aufbau würde ich dann selbst machen um hier vielleicht noch etwas Gewicht sparen zu können und dann gleich alles so zu haben wie wir es möchten. (Lenker am Komplettrad finde ich nicht gut)

Option2: NS Bikes RAG+ JR als Komplettrad kaufen. Hier war die Überlegung ihn anfangs mit einem 24" LRS zu fahren um den Standover etwas abzusenken.

Das NS Rag+ wäre dann ca. 2cm höher als das Bombtrack, sollte aber länger halten und macht optisch mehr her.


----------



## mwcycles (7. Januar 2021)

Das Bombtrack ist aber vorne schon extrem hoch, schau Dir mal an, wie der Junge in dem Video auf dem Rad hängt, da macht der Untertitel "out of the comfort zone" so richtig Sinn!
Lenker etwa au Sattelhöhe bei nicht zu langem Reach des Rahmens ist m.E. der beste Ausgangspunkt, so fährt das Kind zunächst Oberlenker oder auf den Hoods, Unterlenker kommt später. Das Bombtrack ist für kleinere Kinder eigentlich nur im Unterlenker sinnvoll zu fahren. Und klar, der 38cm Lenker mit 30° Flare ist viel zu breit, auch im Video gut zu sehen.
Kurbel ist auch zu lang, aber das ist bei Selbstaufbau ja leicht zu ändern.
Schau Dir nochmal das Islabikes Luath 24 an, das ist in jeder Hinsicht besser


----------



## tjm_ (7. Januar 2021)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Das Bombtrack ist für kleinere Kinder eigentlich nur im Unterlenker sinnvoll zu fahren. Und klar, der 38cm Lenker mit 30° Flare ist viel zu breit, auch im Video gut zu sehen.


Ich glaube, das ist Absicht. Genau so soll man dieses Fahrrad benutzen -- und Erwachsene ähnliche Fahrräder auch, etwa von Bombtrack selbst oder von Merida.

t.


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Januar 2021)

Sorry hab ich verpennt. Das ist alles was ich hab


----------



## Ivenl (7. Januar 2021)

Unser "gravel" Vpace Aufbau ist jetzt fertig, vlt die einfachere alternative, wenn's unbedingt disc sein soll.


----------



## P3 Killa (8. Januar 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Sorry hab ich verpennt. Das ist alles was ich hab Anhang anzeigen 1183885


Vielen Dank.
Lustigerweise sind inzwischen dort wo ich angefragt hatte die Tabellen auch geändert.
Anfangs hatte ich als Standover immer 398mm gefunden was ja nicht sein kann. Inzwischen steht im Netz 666mm, genau wie beim Bombtrack. Bei dir jetzt 661mm was noch etwas besser wäre.

Ich denke das es dann wirklich das RAG+ wird wenn es dann verfügbar wird.


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Januar 2021)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Lustigerweise sind inzwischen dort wo ich angefragt hatte die Tabellen auch geändert.
> Anfangs hatte ich als Standover immer 398mm gefunden was ja nicht sein kann. Inzwischen steht im Netz 666mm, genau wie beim Bombtrack. Bei dir jetzt 661mm was noch etwas besser wäre.
> 
> Ich denke das es dann wirklich das RAG+ wird wenn es dann verfügbar wird.


Jau Verfügbarkeit ist gerade leider ein heikles Thema in der Branche 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (8. Januar 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Jau Verfügbarkeit ist gerade leider ein heikles Thema in der Branche 😁


Ja vorallem kommt es ja erst neu raus. Mal sehen, wir haben es ja nicht sehr eilig.

Aber im Moment ist es schon ein Kampf an Teile zu kommen, sehe es gerade beim Aufbau vom Rad meiner Frau.


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Januar 2021)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Ja vorallem kommt es ja erst neu raus. Mal sehen, wir haben es ja nicht sehr eilig.
> 
> Aber im Moment ist es schon ein Kampf an Teile zu kommen, sehe es gerade beim Aufbau vom Rad meiner Frau.


Ich höre des aber auch von diversen Herstellern das die Probleme haben an OEM zu kommen. Ist also net nur ein Problem für Endkunden


----------



## mwcycles (8. Januar 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist Absicht. Genau so soll man dieses Fahrrad benutzen -- und Erwachsene ähnliche Fahrräder auch, etwa von Bombtrack selbst oder von Merida.
> 
> t.


Dachte ich mir auch, verstehe den Sinn aber nicht, wenn man von 3 möglichen Griffpositionen nur eine sinnvoll nutzen kann? Da bleibe ich doch gleich bei Flatbar.
Das Rag+ Junior ist meines Erachtens einfach zu gross, zu lang, zu hoch, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe , geht es hier um ein Kind mit 7J und 125cm?
Suche doch nach einem gebrauchten Frog 58, und kauf das Rag+ später, wenn es passt und lieferbar ist.
Um eine frühere Frage zu beantworten, Preis für das schwere Decathlon 160€ mit 11-36 und 127mm Kurbel mit 32Z (nicht die auf dem Bild. Steht aber hier in Südfrankreich, Versand wird wohl teuer! Die Dinger gibt es hier im Originalzustand mit 152mm Kurbel und 3x5 (!) Schaltung am Unterrohr für 60-70€. Und wie gesagt, die Geo ist top.


----------



## P3 Killa (17. Januar 2021)

so ich will euch auf dem laufenden halten.
Nach vielem Suchen, überlegen, Gesprächen und testen von der Überstandhöhe etc. haben wir uns jetzt gegen ein Gravel Bike Entschieden.
Im Prinzip würde es wohl gehen aber wir konnten uns darauf einigen das ein Touren Orientierter Aufbau mit einem MTB Rahmen im Moment noch vielseitiger ist, wenn er dann noch etwas größer ist kann man ja immer noch ein Gravel Bike kaufen.

Entschieden haben wir uns für den MWORX Rahmen, die Lackierung machen wir wahrscheinlich selbst, das dauert aber noch etwas.

Bei der Gabel haben wir uns gegen die meistens verbaute Toseek Gabel entschieden, hier kommt eine CX Gabel mit einer etwas geringeren Einbauhöhe zum Einsatz, mehr dazu wenn sie da ist.

Laufradsatz wird ein 26" mit ZTR Crest Felgen, nicht der absolut leichteste aber er sprengt das Budget nicht.
Als Reifen möchte er gerne einen Conti Speed King, da ist aber das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen da ich eher für Panaracer Gravelking SK oder Kenda Small Block Eight bin. 

Gebremst wird mit Magura MT 4/5, da habe ich noch neue Bremshebel und muss noch passende Sättel besorgen.

Als Lenker möchte er etwas in Richtung des SQ Lab 302 (Sport) auch da müssen wir mal schauen, hätte noch einige MTB Lenker hier.

Das war jetzt mal der grobe Plan. Wie man sieht wird das ganze mehr für Touren auf Teer und Forstautobahnen sein, denke wir haben so aber die Möglichkeit ohne viel Aufwand und Kosten ein richtiges MTB daraus zu machen wenn er es sich anders überlegt.


----------



## P3 Killa (25. Januar 2021)

So dann möchte ich mal die ersten Teile vorstellen.
Der Laufradsatz mit Shocker XC Light Naben, Sapim Speichen und Notubes Crest Felgen.
Nicht mehr der neueste und auch nicht der leichteste aber er ist ok.
Bei den Reifen konnte ich mich nicht durchsetzen, sonst wäre zumindest vorne ein Race King, aber er soll das entscheiden. Umbauen kann man immer noch.
Der Satz wiegt so wie er da steht VR 1175g und das HR 1266g, gesamt 2441g.
Die bestellte Gabel hat leider nicht gepasst, die Angaben vom Verkäufer waren falsch. Jetzt bekommen wir warscheinlich die selbe Carbonda Gabel wie ich selbst in meinem Bike fahre.


----------



## P3 Killa (18. April 2021)

So, heute war es dann so weit und wir haben das Bike aufgebaut.
Es kam am Ende doch alles anders als geplant aber seht selbst.

Da unsere Starrgabel bis heute noch nicht angekommen ist und es nur noch daran hing hatte ich die Augen offen gehalten.

Dann kam nicht weit von uns eine 2008er Fox F32 Factory, etwas betagt aber frischer Lack, neue Dichtungen, Öl, passende Decals und sie steht wieder sehr gut da und funktioniert auch überraschend gut.

Da wir jetzt eine Federgabel hatten musste am Vorderrad auch der Speed King einem Race King weichen.

Das ist also das Finale Bike.





Teileliste:

Rahmen: M-WORKS
Gabel: Fox F32 Factory
Laufradsatz: NoTubes Crest mit XC Light Naben 
Reifen: VR Conti Race King, HR Conti Speed King
Bremsscheiben: KCNC 
Bremsen: Shimano XT
Kassette: Sun Race 11-42
Kette: SRAM
Kurbel: Kania Bikes 
Kettenblatt: Garbaruk 32T
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Pedale: Promend PD-R87
Sattel: EC90 China
Sattelstütze: China Carbon
Sattelklemme: KCNC
Steuersatz: Mix aus Ritchey und Pro
Vorbau: Syntace 
Lenker: Syntace Vector
Griffe: Spank Kids

Denke das müsste alles sein.

Laut Personenwaage kommt es auf 9,5kg.


----------



## Ivenl (19. April 2021)

Ich habe noch ne Stargabel über, falls dir das hilft


----------



## P3 Killa (19. April 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ne Stargabel über, falls dir das hilft Anhang anzeigen 1253574


Danke aber meine ist inzwischen auch seit 2 Wochen unterwegs und sollte die Tage hier eintrudeln.
Sie wird dann aber nicht mehr verbaut, bleibt meine Ersatzgabel.


----------



## LemonLipstick (19. April 2021)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Danke aber meine ist inzwischen auch seit 2 Wochen unterwegs und sollte die Tage hier eintrudeln.
> Sie wird dann aber nicht mehr verbaut, bleibt meine Ersatzgabel.


Wenn dein Sohn die Federgabel mal gefahren ist wird er sicherlich nicht mehr freiwillig auf die Starrgabel wechseln .

Richtig cooles Bike, eigenständiges Design abseits der Stangenware, super gemacht 

Genau dafür ist der Mworx Rahmen gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

